

HN Please Note: Your Votes Might Not Be Getting Counted - ComputerGuru

Hi Guys,<p>I just wanted to share something with you - there's a good chance that your votes aren't getting counted on the site.<p>If you tend to navigate away from a page (front page or comments page) within 3-5 seconds of voting, it's possible that your vote won't get counted.<p>HN at many times can take several seconds to process a page load. Voting is no exception. If the site is taking a few seconds or more to load each page, that's exactly how long it'll take for your vote to go through! Be sure to wait a few seconds before navigating away from or closing a page.
======
Towle_
This is like Dade County all over again.

------
pclark
obviously a bug. did you email pg?

